# Ride Height feature not working.



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

I'm over at my sisters and she is complaining that her ride height adjustment does not work. She needs to use it for the car to clear the end of her garage (there is a small ledge at the end) I hop in and push the button... nothing happens, nothing in the infotainment or MFA. I'm wondering if the switch is not making contact? Or could it have something to due with the not enough air pressure? I think I'll try to put it in "jack" mode, maybe that will reset it. Anything else I should try? I guess I'll drive it in to work for her (which is normally fun for both us, she likes to drive my R32 and I love driving the Phaeton







)


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I had the same happen to me recently. I called the Phaeton help #. They were terrific but couldn.t completely diagnose over the phone. They suggested I get it up to speed on the freeway so it will automatically lower itself. I did and have had no problems since. Maybe it's virus. Perhaps it attached itself to some snowbirds Buick that went to Florida. Good luck. Hope this works.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ride Height feature not working. (Verist1)*

Hi Regan:
Nice to see you back again, we have missed you.
I have no idea why the Phaeton did not respond when you pushed the ride height button, but I can offer a few ideas as 'shots in the dark':
1) Did you dismiss the legal acceptance screen that appears on the front information display panel (J523) when you first power up the car? Nothing else - and do I mean nothing else - will work until you press the 'accept' button and get rid of that acceptance screen. I learned this the hard way, trying to turn on the windshield defrost once, coming out of a car wash.
2) The Phaeton goes through sort of a 'wake up' procedure when you first open the door (or activate the door unlocking capacitance touch switch, if you have keyless access). The wake up procedure takes place if the car has been sitting, with power off, for a little while. When this happens, you will see the suspension move a little bit. For troubleshooting purposes, please observe if this happens next time someone goes to use the car.
3) It is unlikely that the Level Control Button (E388) is defective, however, this can be quickly checked by a technician using the 'measured value blocks' (MVB) function of either a VAS 5052 or a VAG-COM scan tool. The status of E388 is shown in MVB display group three. The second of the four values in that group is the Dampening Adjustment button (E387) - the one with the picture of a shock absorber on it - and the third value shown is that of the Level Control Button. Be aware that the MVB button does not show the 'setting', it simply shows whether these buttons are depressed or not depressed. When you poke the button with your finger, you will see the word in the MVB change from 'not activated' to 'activated'. It refers to button position (pushed or not pushed), not level control system status. 
4) If the Phaeton does not show any kind of warning message in the instrument cluster (the Y24 screen between the speedometer and the tachometer), but you are not able to change the level with the Level Control Button - then the problem is most likely either item 1) above, or, less likely, item 3).
The level control system seems to have been very trouble free, in the sense that no-one has reported any faults or failings with it - hence my guess that you just have to dismiss the legal acceptance screen in order to solve your problem.
Michael


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Ride Height feature not working. (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for your quick reply, I drove it for a short trip around the block and it works fine now. I wonder if it just needed to cycle through a "Wake up" procedure again. I'll probably bring it in and have someone scan it for me anyway. For my interests how does the Air Suspension system build up pressure? Where does it pull the air from and release it, I'm away from work so I can't check any resources. Thanks again everyone ... especially Michael!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ride Height feature not working. (Verist1)*

Hi Regan:
Glad to hear it is working well. Like I said, that system has historically been very trouble free.
There is an air compressor in the back of the vehicle. It is actually located in the middle of the spare tire well, but on the bottom of the car, not inside the trunk. If you take the spare out, you will see a big bulge upwards in the middle of the spare tire well, where the 'hole in the donut' is, so to speak. That is where the air compressor is.
Below is an illustration that shows some of the major components of the air suspension system. It is difficult to see the compressor in this illustration, however, it is in the middle of the spare tire well.
Michael
*Some of the Suspension Control Components*








*Details of the suspension components at the rear of the Phaeton*








*Where the air compressor is located*








_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:16 PM 4-3-2005_


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

sort of off topic but not really.
But I've noticed the rear sits a little lower in the front, but after the cars been sitting for a while it settles down and looks great. Then I sit back in the car and start it up and the damn front end lifts up again and looks crappy again. lol I need to lower the front w/ someones VAG tool, too bad its STILL at the dealership from the accident.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (varun56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varun56* »_...after the cars been sitting for a while it settles down and looks great. Then I start it up and the damn front end lifts up again and looks crappy again.

What you are seeing is normal. The Phaeton will settle a bit on the suspension if it is parked and not used. As soon as you 'wake up' the car - starting it is certainly one way to do this - the level control system releases air from the accumulator to restore the car to the programmed ride height.
Bring the car along to our get-together in Auburn Hills, and one of us can tweak the suspension setting back to the default European value. That is a pretty easy process, it takes about 20 minutes to complete.
Michael


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Bring the car along to our get-together in Auburn Hills, and one of us can tweak the suspension setting back to the default European value. That is a pretty easy process, it takes about 20 minutes to complete.
Michael

Sounds good but where is Auburn Hills? Im all the way down in Maryland!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (varun56)*

Map showing the location of Auburn Hills is here: Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - April 23 and 24, 2005. We chose that location because it is the head office of VW of America, who are hosting the event. It's about a 650 mile drive for you.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

My theory is that the car was already in the upmost position when you pushed the button to make it go up. Sometimes I feel that when we enter our garages, we hit gutters and bumps just prior to entering the garage causing the car to respond with a higher stance for clearance, and then before the car can lower itself , we have shut off the engine and gotten out without giving the car a chance to go through a cycle. I know that my driveway has a fairly deep gutter between it and the street . Many times I've looked back at my car and noticed how high up it is but I know that once I crank it, it will settle back down. In other words, it's caught in the upward stance until the engine is fired back up and a leveling cycle occurs. 
Just my thought,
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Michael.....

Bob


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

That pic of the Phaeton upside down is so cool, it definitively is worth resurrecting a 7 year-old thread 

Regarding the height button: 

*FACT*: on a 2004, if you depress either of the suspension buttons _before_ you accept the legal disclaimer, the buttons will be disabled for the duration of the engine cycle. The buttons will only come back to work after the car is turned off (and I forget if fully turned off as in steering wheel lock enabled or just engine off/on).


----------



## tongzilla (Dec 30, 2011)

How durable is the air compressor or has anyone ever experienced problem with the compressor part of the suspension set-up? I have a failed strut in the front and an apparently faulty air compressor. Reason I'm asking is that from the past year or so I have been on this forum, I haven't really herd of anyone mentioning a faulty air compressor. Am I the first? Or should I double check with the dealer to verify its condition? 

Tong


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

tongzilla said:


> How durable is the air compressor or has anyone ever experienced problem with the compressor part of the suspension set-up? I have a failed strut in the front and an apparently faulty air compressor. Reason I'm asking is that from the past year or so I have been on this forum, I haven't really herd of anyone mentioning a faulty air compressor. Am I the first? Or should I double check with the dealer to verify its condition?
> 
> Tong


 Tong: 

I've heard that the primry cause of a compressor failure is a leak in the air suspension. I assume prior to the complete collapse of an air damper, there is likely a progressive leakage. If so, the compressor works harder and can overheat, causing damage to the compressor. 

If VW agrees to pay for 3 dampers and the controller, I know I'd pickup the 4th damper and a new compressor and still smile. I believe a new compressor would be wise given the other investment in the air suspension. However, if it were all on my dime, I'd want to make sure the compressor was bad. 

Addendum: I just saw your post in the other air suspension thread. Glad to hear VW is helping with the cost. All those new dampers will really enjoy that new efficient air compressor.  

Jim X


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a leak in the suspension system as the scan result shows below, that affects the height of the right front wheel (when parked for more than a day, the suspension height there gets considerably lower) 



> Address 34:
> Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V1.clb
> Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
> Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
> ...


I wonder what would be the proper way to begin investigating the place of the leak?

Regards,

Salah


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd start with saliva around the air line attachment on the strut. Is your steering wheel on the left? If so, I think there's about a 90% chance it's the bag on the strut that's the problem.


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, my vihecle is a LHD. Thanks, will report.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd go to a dollar store if you have one, and get a bottle of kids bubble blowing stuff.... Use a little brush, ( artist brush ) or spray bottle,,ans start soaking the connections. A car wash bucket with soapy water might be needed to dump over the whole strut. 
VCDS can activate the pump with engine off (battery charger on - ignition on) to put max pressure in the system...., and set front to max height


----------

